
Slack faces growing challenge from Microsoft - allenleein
https://www.ft.com/content/c91a5136-1fa3-11e9-b126-46fc3ad87c65
======
allenleein
Without paywall: [https://outline.com/zvEjNy](https://outline.com/zvEjNy)

